# Methamazole and heartburn



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I started the Methamazole on Sunday night. For the past 3 mornings I have woken up with the most awful heartburn (and hiccups?). This morning I also have a horrible headache.

Also, yesterday my left eye started feeling weird. Very, very weird. I have an appt with the opthamologist on Monday. But just hoping to get feedback on both these new symptoms. Graves or the medication? Worrisome or uncomfortable and bothersome?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely worth mentioning to your doctor. Were you specifically instructed to take the methimazole at night? Can you switch and take it earlier in hopes of avoiding the heartburn? (At least 2 hours before going to bed?)


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Panda
I read the book "Thyroid Eye Disease" you might want to read it too. Methimazole does offer some eye protecting while lowering the antibodies that attack the eyes. As far as the hiccups I had those and attributed it the swelling in my thyroid as the hormone levels changed. There were and are times it feels like I can't swallow and things get stuck in my throat causing pain and hiccups.

Anything regarding this disease is a s....l....o....w process so hang in there and be patient. It is important to get your Free T3 and Free T4 checked every four weeks. Never longer. I was told to wait 8 weeks and ended up extremely hypo which took longer to bring my levels up than it did to bring them down. Very important.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been taking it at around 6 PM on an empty stomach


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info! The second opinion guy set my appt for 6 weeks. Wonder if I should reschedule it for sooner.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you take it once a day?


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, 10 mg at around 6 PM. I left a message for the doctor. The heartburn lasts all day. Its the worst when I first wake up. But I'm still having it now 3 hours later.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. Hopefully the doc will have a solution. Heartburn sucks.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

It sucks really bad. I'm so uncomfortable. And I keep hiccupping and belching. It really lovely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> I started the Methamazole on Sunday night. For the past 3 mornings I have woken up with the most awful heartburn (and hiccups?). This morning I also have a horrible headache.
> 
> Also, yesterday my left eye started feeling weird. Very, very weird. I have an appt with the opthamologist on Monday. But just hoping to get feedback on both these new symptoms. Graves or the medication? Worrisome or uncomfortable and bothersome?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Starting on antithyroid med can and will trigger GED. Sad but true! Glad you have that appt. set up w/ the ophthalmologist and cannot wait to hear all about it.

You might wish to call your doc about your reaction because there are other antithyroid meds you can try.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you Andros! Will definitely let you know how it goes at the Opthamologist on Monday. I did end up leaving a message for my Endo about the heartburn and headache. Waiting to hear back.

xo


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Methimazole can be taken with or without food as long as you take it the same way every time. I couldn't take mine on an empty stomach or I'd end up nauseous all day. Sounds like you might want to at least take it with a snack, if not a full meal. Hopefully that will prevent the heartburn.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions. I was just coming on to ask if its something that would be a reason to stop taking it. I haven't heard back from my doctor's office yet and with it being a Friday I can just see me feeling worse over the weekend. The pharmacist was who told me to take it on an empty stomach. But I usually take it within an hour of having dinner. I'm surprised that the heartburn is lasting this bad all day...

UPDATE: he doctor just called me. He said he didn't think the heartburn was from the medication. He said he thought it was from the thyroid. Even after I told him that it didn't happen until I started the meds. He just said to take Prilosec and keep taking the meds.
.


----------

